# Doing a brisket and two butts today with guru



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

So why post that susan!!    TEEZ!! ;-)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 12, 2005)

Susan do you have any problems finding briskets in "Northern Virginia?"

If it weren't for Sams and Walmart here, they'd be almost impossible to find.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

I find I can order them at the local butcher shop if I give them 3-4 day notice. I like to do packer cuts though because of the "volume of meat per square inch of cooking surface" factor. Problem with packers is, you really only get good smoke penetration on one side. Woody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 12, 2005)

That's a girl Suz...way to get the motivation to BBQ today!!  $4.98/lb  WOW...I think me and Woodie pay $3/lb or something like that at the place we use in Mentor, Ohio!

Hope it goes well...coffee, oil, beer...might have to try that as a shot here after 12pm!!  :bar:  :smt078  :faint:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

Just leave your friends shotgun out there...Maybe your neighbors will take care of that alarm for you!  :-D


----------



## john pen (Feb 12, 2005)

what does the term "packer cut" refer to ?


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> what does the term "packer cut" refer to ?



John, whole, untrimmed brisket with the "point" still attached to the "flat". There is a layer of fat twixt the two that helps keep the meat juicy. The point has a higher fat content and tends to fall apart when done. It is better for chopped beef where the flat is best for slicing.

Susan- that VSG is an ASS-KICKER. Sit down when smoking it! One of the stronger cigars I ever smoked!

Greg, $2.99 /lb at Barb and Patties! Got flats at Sam's for $ 1.56/lb last week.


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 12, 2005)

You guys get flats at Sam's for $1.98? Damn, the cheapest our Sam's has ever had them was $2.98 and usually they are in $3.59/lb range.

Another source to consider also; if you are friendly with any rest./bar owners find out where they order their meat from and  see if they would allow you to add some things to their next order. I found a restaraunt in town that the guy is letting me order butts and briskets through him. 

$1.08/lb Butts    $1.18/lb Brisket   Case Price


----------



## Bruce B (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey WoodPinto,

Got your soup going on the stove right now. Smells goooooood!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 12, 2005)

excellent Bruce! Hey, that price was _way_ lower than normal at Sam's. Normally, it is $2.50 or around there!


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 13, 2005)

Susan, What'd you think about that VSG? I'm interested even though I quit em!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Feb 13, 2005)

Did you run in to the alarms again Susan?  How high did you take the brisket to??


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2005)

Susan, I've never had a problem getting my Guru into "Good Neighbor" mode but many people have ~ What steps did you use this time to master your neighbor pisser offer?


----------

